# Music by Genre > Jazz/Blues Variants, Bossa, Choro, Klezmer >  Who made Danilo Brito's latest bandolim?

## scapier

And how much would it cost? Anyone?

----------


## Jim Garber

It is prob best to *ask him*. I thought he played one either by Manoel Andrade or Pedro Santos but I don't know what he is playing these days.

----------


## Al Bergstein

If you don't get an answer, come on down to the Mandolin Symposium this June, and you can ask him in person. Take a few lessons. He's a good teacher. Cheaper than flying to Sao Paolo. But slightly less fun. Hope to CU there.

----------


## Jim Garber

Ah, I figured that if anyone knew it would be Al. I seem to remember one maker's site having Danilo's name on it but he may be playing one from a different maker. I believe that Manoel Andrade (who made mine) passed away last year. Pedro Santos made Dudu Maia's 10 string -- a very nice bandolim BTW. I would consider him among the makers to possibly consider.

----------


## scapier

I would love to come down to the symposium, always want to come but it's a chunk of change, and right at the end of the school year.  Also is it a place where there is advanced instruction? 


Does Mr. Brito speak English?  

Thanks for the info guys.

----------


## scapier

Okay I emailed him, we'll see if he responds!

Spencer

----------


## Jim Garber

This looks like the newest video (3 months ago) on youtube. Is this the bandolim you are asking about?

----------

Al Bergstein

----------


## Jim Garber

I don't recognize the maker from the headstock. I thought it was maybe Tercio Ribeiro (Hamilton de Holanda) but his headstock is different. It does sound very nice esp in Danilo's capable hands. That is a classically beautiful tune, too.

*Article on Jazzmando.com about TR*

The rosette sort of resembles in style Tercio's but the headstock is simpler.

On this interview he did in 2007, he says he has two bandolims by Manoel Andrade. I believe that Manoel might have passed away last year (my bandolim is by Andrade) but I think the one he is playing in the video above might be from another maker and possibly acquired recently.

----------


## scapier

> This looks like the newest video (3 months ago) on youtube. Is this the bandolim you are asking about?


Yes!   Ain't it a beauty?  Also thinking that's at least a 7 or 6.5 radius, holy cow.

----------


## Al Bergstein

Yes. Very advanced as well as other levels. Something for everyone. As to his luthier, it's been too long. Can't remember but Dudu would know if Danilo doesn't get back to us. Whatever it is, it is a beautiful instrument.

----------


## scapier

> Yes. Very advanced as well as other levels. Something for everyone. As to his luthier, it's been too long. Can't remember but Dudu would know if Danilo doesn't get back to us. Whatever it is, it is a beautiful instrument.


No word from Mr. B.  If Dudu can tell us please inform...

----------


## Doug Hoople

I don't know who the luthier is, but Danilo told us at the Symposium (in 2010, I think) that he moved into his current bandolim primarily because it projected better in live situations (i.e., it's louder).  

That's the maple talking, and the larger body.

His old bandolim was beautiful sounding, too.  I'm pretty sure it was rosewood, and it had a beautiful sweetness in the tone that the new one lacks.  If memory serves (and it might not), this earlier bandolim was a Batista. 

Doesn't matter, really.  When Danilo plays them, they both sound like nothing else in the world.

----------

Al Bergstein, 

Jim Garber

----------


## Al Bergstein

I didn't get an answer to this. Dudu will be here in a few weeks, I'll ask him directly.

----------


## Tiú da Tolda

> And how much would it cost? Anyone?


I guess it was made by Antonio Maria Mendes da Silva (a senior portuguese luthier), based on the following videos:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nUscyZlz95U

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IxHQraXqnY8

----------

Brad Maestas

----------

